# Color ?



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

What color would you call Ginger ?? Shes either full Nigerian or Nigerian/pygmy mix.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

My doeling looks a lot like her o.0

I call her a light caramel for registration


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Carmel patterns must have a dark dorsal stripe as well as face and legs markings to be called a "Carmel"....if your doeling's breed is questionable because she comes from unregistered parents, I would call her a ND/Pygmy cross and have her color listed# if you are registering her with NMGA# as a Cream and White.

I have a doe named Heidi who is a Pygmy/ND cross and has the pygmy pattern of "Medium Carmel"


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pale gold or light creme. She wouldn't be a caramel.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

she has a little dark around her eyes


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The color I see around her eyes looks like skin and not fur....heres my Heidi, with her summer coat the dark markings on her legs are hard to see but they get darker as her coat grows in for winter...she also has dark color to her fur when it's ruffed backwards.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

All pretty goats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with Liz, she would be a light gold, not a caramel. 

Here is an example of a caramel. Regular coat can range from white to reds to browns. Dorsel markings must be present on face, legs, belly, and topline. Dorsel markings must be either black or a dark dark brown. :wink: 

Alot of the goats on my website are caramels (abit different since I raise Pygmies -- not Nigerians) but it may be helpful :shrug:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone !! My first goat ever ( I was 8-9 ) was a caramel wether pygmy . Love Heidi's color !
I love all those little goaties on your website Rowdykidz !! I thought she was too light to be a caramel,
Thanks again !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like a light gold/cream.


----------

